# Roadster Headrest Lowering - DIY w/Pics.



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

This is a pretty simple DIY for you roadster guys. I decided to do a DIY though for noobs like me that hate the high headrest but had no idea on how to lower them. Thanks to "Krissrock" for the heads up on how to do it. 
Anyways...








First lift up the little plastic cover like so...








Then you'll see the clip you need to remove... (I circled it)








I used my key, just shove it in there and slide the key over. The clip should pop out the back side








This is what the clip looks like, pesky bugger...








Now just push the headrest down like you would any headrest and snap the first plastic cover back on and you're done. Easy as pie. 
And the comparison 








The result


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Roadster Headrest Lowering - DIY w/Pics. (M-Power M3)*

Are those Ultraleggeras pink?








Nice writeup, just did it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxlilrussiangxx (Aug 23, 2008)

nice car man


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Roadster Headrest Lowering - DIY w/Pics. (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Are those Ultraleggeras pink?








Nice writeup, just did it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha damn you, they're red. (Vaginal blood red) <--My friend that encouraged me to paint them named the color that








Thanks, it makes the seats look so much sportier. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Roadster Headrest Lowering - DIY w/Pics. (M-Power M3)*

Another easy mode that makes the seats look sportier is new beetle head rests...I did it...easy n looks good next to the roll bars


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Roadster Headrest Lowering - DIY w/Pics. (jwalker1.8)*

Any pics of those installed? I kind of like them. I'm trying to figure out the best way to black out those roll bars too. I tried Vinyling them and it didn't go well. My next option is to wrap them in leather then stitch them up like on p-cars.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Roadster Headrest Lowering - DIY w/Pics. (M-Power M3)*

beetle headrests look like garbage.

if you want to so something unique with your hoops, powdercoat them black


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Roadster Headrest Lowering - DIY w/Pics. (thenamescolby)*

your welcome bro


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Roadster Headrest Lowering - DIY w/Pics. (Krissrock)*

Good write up...I want your seats


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Roadster Headrest Lowering - DIY w/Pics. (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_Any pics of those installed?


----------



## RAULTPEREZ (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: Roadster Headrest Lowering - DIY w/Pics. (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Another easy mode that makes the seats look sportier is new beetle head rests...I did it...easy n looks good next to the roll bars









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats what i have! they look hot !


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Roadster Headrest Lowering - DIY w/Pics. (RAULTPEREZ)*

I just did this in under 5 minutes. My short girlfriend already appreciates it. Thanks! I will post pics when I can.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

love your ride, those vaginal red oz ,look killer, are they 18's or 19s ? 
btw .. do what andrewosky did to his roll bars. cut them a few inches and powdercoat them black.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

^how do you take them out? must be difficult


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_love your ride, those vaginal red oz ,look killer, are they 18's or 19s ? 
btw .. do what andrewosky did to his roll bars. cut them a few inches and powdercoat them black. 

Thanks man, I'm actually planning on powdercoating the roll bars very soon.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

your TT is very cool!!
and love your wheels!!

cut roll bar..I cut mine about 5cm and paint black!!


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_your TT is very cool!! cut mine about 5cm and paint black!!

aside from being uber dangerous, that is cool. this man is my inspiration.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

hey sorry what size oz, and what size tires ?
it is dangerous.. but only if you shorten them shorter than your head is when you sit in the seat. ... a few cm/inches isnt going to make that big of a difference unless your a giant and 8 feet tall.. then chances are your prolly more likely in a cadillac cuz those seats gooo wayyyyyy back. than a tt. ive seen some uk guys shorten them to like nothing .. and they soo dangerous. .... but think about it ...chances are ..if your ever in a huge accident your not going to be thinking about the roll bars. infact, ive seen photoes of a ..... i cant remember which pillar they are called ,but the whole front winshield flattened. . just make sure the top of the roll bars are still higher than your head... and its all good..


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (thenamescolby)*

it's not dangerous because it's more hight than seat..
pics for you


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

ahh I want Pcar seats! 
Looks greats. Here's one I had on my comp...maybe a bit too extreme but damn it looks good!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

ya,, i agree... if you took a few cm off those and they are still higher than the headrests... its all good.. btw andrewosy that looks soo good, i love those seats. the color goes very welll with the interior . the stitching is very nice.. adds that little extra touch. if i had a roadster i would do those roll bars. actually makes me appreciate the roadsters more now .


----------



## Nmarquis (Jan 30, 2012)

I literally just went outside on my lunch break and dropped my headrests. I can't explain how happy I am right now. man those things are irritating.
however, I do want RED seats in the car, so maybe i'll end up doing that anyways.

anyone have pics of a TT with sexy red seats?


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

I'm doing this as soon as I get off work. I've spent so much time messing with these headrests. I came to the conclusion that I'm either an idiot or they are broken. Turns out this was the design.


----------



## Nmarquis (Jan 30, 2012)

My only question...does it lock into place when down? Or only up?


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

DuBSPEED22 said:


> ^how do you take them out? must be difficult


It's not too bad. The panels behind the seats have to be removed (unclip the bottoms and pull down). From there, you should see some foam:









Pull that foam back and remove the bolt holding the roll bar in place. Clean, powder coat and re-install. Hope that helps.:thumbup:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Nmarquis said:


> My only question...does it lock into place when down? Or only up?


I'm not 100% sure but I think it only has one notch in the headrest so they wouldn't lock into place in any position but that one.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Weird.., my headrests are already in the fully down position.

I would like to install hoops in the coupe. Beats a whole cage for a daily.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Beats a whole cage for a daily.


Minus the chassis rigidity.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Bringing this up from the dead because it totally just helped me out haha


----------



## kdpost (Jul 11, 2014)

*Awesome*

Thanks for the easy fix! I believed there was no moving those headrests. I love it!


----------

